# Hallo from Pacifica California



## stoffel64 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi All,

I plan to setup my first hives (2 to 3 hives) in Spring 2011.
I have done a fair amount of research about beekeeping
and already got some practical introduction about 
beekeeping.

Anybody here from the coast (Pacifica, Montera, ...) who can give me
a little advice?

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi from Concord,
There are some guys on the forum who live closer to you than I do.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Stefan, you might want to nail your hive together and paint the outside while you are waiting for Spring and your bees.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

stoffel64 said:


> Anybody here from the coast (Pacifica, Montera, ...) who can give me a little advice?


Not from your area, but my advice is to read, read, read, get involved in a local bee club if you have one, and get the ABJ and Bee Culture Mags.


----------



## stoffel64 (Sep 23, 2010)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome Stefan, you might want to nail your hive together and paint the outside while you are waiting for Spring and your bees.


Yes, this is my plan. I have not started yet but I want to have about 
10 medium hive boxes and the frames for them done by January. I also 
plan to have at least 3 screen bottom boards, inner covers, 
telescoping covers, ...

What kind of paint do you recommend to use? I heard that you 
should latex paint. 

I love to woodwork, so I going to build most of my equipment.

Thanks
Stefan


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

"What kind of paint do you recommend to use? I heard that you 
should latex paint."

Stefan, You live in a very unique area. It virtually never freezes, and rarely gets above 80F. It has very high humidity (100%) a high percentage of the time.

So, I would recommend waterproof polyurethane glue on the box joints during assembly. Followed by two coats of exterior latex primer, really soaking the end grain and a final coat of exterior latex semigloss or gloss paing. This should last for 8-10 years before needing re-painting. 

With your weather, the bees will fly every day. Your challenge will be to understand when the first large quantities of pollen are available following the winter solstice. Once that happens the bees will build up RAPIDLY and swarm in 4-6 weeks if space is not managed well. 

Since I do not live in Pacifica I cannot be of great value with the timing issues. You will need to find some locals and pick their brains. One thing of importance is how many boxes of honey do the best guys get. Over here, on the other side of the hill, poor hives produce 3 supers of honey and good hives produce 5-8 boxes. 

Good luck -- Fuzzy


----------



## stoffel64 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks, for the advice. For sure I will use a good waterproof polyurethane glue and
paint the hive boxes very well. I don't want that they rot a way after a year of use.

Yes, we usually can count the days in a winter with very light frost on one hand.
I loved here .

Thanks
Stefan


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Should be a good Eucalyptus bloom in Pacifica his year.


----------



## stoffel64 (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, I don't have my bees yet. So I have to wait to see them going after 
Eucalyptus. We have a lot of them around here in Pacifica. 
I guess this nectar/honey is for the bees only so that they get through winter.


----------

